# Arrive in China BEFORE teaching placement??



## ilovelucy55 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I accidentally submitted my last post too early.
Here are the main points because I don't feel like typing all of this over again,

1. I am working with a teaching agency in China. They offer 5000RMB and an apartment along with several other accommodations such as visa and airfare reimbursement, and bonus.
2. They matched me with a school which i interviewed with and I did not like. They interviewer was 45 minutes late, was rude, and kept calling me by the wrong name. i ask to be placed with another school.
3. The agency offered to match me with another school with no problem.
4. They also offered me the option of arriving to China WITHOUT A PLACEMENT SECURED, and offered to accommodate me as long as I am signed with them in the interim.

IS THIS NORMAL? OR IS THIS A TOTAL RED FLAG?

They sent me a contract that outlines my dates of arrival, and my pay once i start teaching. The pay once i begin teaching is 5000RMB monthly. 
My questions is, how can an agency be so sure that I will be placed, to the point where they are willing to pay for my apartment?
Is this common practice?
I have it in writing, but it that enough?

Here are a few excerpts of the messages they sent me:

"Thank you for both of your emails, as long as you are with us in China we will always provide accommodation. Normally all schools from kindergarten to universities ask us to provide them with Foreign English Teachers. I'm sure there will be a school amongst them that you will be perfect for.
I can totally understand your nerves as I have been there, but I had so much help and support from the company when I came out I wasn't worried after I was taken out of a school because I was unhappy, our manager himself does prefer the teachers to come out without a job because he realises that face to face interviews are better.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or queries we are all here to help you."


"Thank you for your email, it wouldn't be worth coming to China before the 13th Feb because of the Chinese New Year All China shuts and all schools will close for a month. Some schools do not even come to us for teachers until about 2 days before they are needed as well. 
Please do not worry about accommodation as while you are with us you will be provided with accommodation. 
Our manager never lets any teacher go for too long without a placement so if my colleagues in the office can't find you a placement our manager will find you a placement. So please believe me when I say as a company we will find you a placement without a doubt.
Our manager has his own contacts who prefer just to contact him. Also he has been in the job for coming up to 14 years and he has never failed in placing a teacher.

Please don't hesitate if I you have any further questions, queries or concerns we are here to help."

ANY FEEDBACK, SUGGESTIONS, COMMENTS, WARNINGS, SLAPS, SIRENS????


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have no experience in the teaching field as fortunately I live here without the need to work.
But 5000 rmb a months is lower than the lowest salary I have heard of here. Even in wayout place it is at least 20% higher than that. If you are looking to be in big cities such as Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and others you will find the cost of living is so much higher and 10-15000 a months are closer rates. Many good schools only offer places to those with bachelor degrees and TEFL experience.

Plus you will need to know exactly what accommodation is offered and be sure you travel to China on a work visa and not a tourist or business one.

There are a lot of Sharks in the business. If they get you here illegally then you are in their clutches and risk being banned from China.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## MsJones (Mar 5, 2016)

I hope this isn't reaching you too late, but I see this as a total red flag. I've never heard of a reputable program hiring teachers before placing them with a school. The salary on offer is also low, as Billy mentioned. 

What qualifications do you bring to the table and what benefits have they offered?


----------



## janezh (Apr 24, 2014)

Normal pay for foreigner english teaching job in beijing is not less than RMB10000 at least


----------



## Jamalley (Feb 4, 2016)

i arrived before being placed on a tourist visa but the contract i signed promised 7000rmb + apartment. the pay you are being offered is rather low


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Big Red flag. I am a Qualified teacher and must warn you. You will face prison and deportation if caught without a Z Class visa. Make sure you have a letter from the School (not just an Agency) and talk about a Visa with the Chinese Embassy in your country before leaving your home.
It is not worth the risk. Just think about it, which school do you think that the government does checks on the most, to catch people working illegally, the real schools that pay correct wages (I am getting 25,000 RMB pm but have some very highly needed skills) or those that get anyone white or backpackers etc with offer of 6500??? 
You should be getting at least 10 -12,000 RMB Per Month min,and an apartment (or a allowance)

Dazz


----------



## jojobaba (May 27, 2016)

I came to China in 2008 without having secured a teaching post. I enrolled in a TEFL training program which had lots of information and connections, but in the end, I found my own job a month or two after the training completion. If you are slow to find a job, the worst that can happen is that you will run out of money, or your visa will expire. Be aware of your timeframe and your bank account, and you should be fine. Don't be too picky with jobs at first. They all have pros and cons. Just find the pros in the one you're in, as they can quickly lead to greater opportunities. Pay attention, but try to relax.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

jojobaba said:


> I came to China in 2008 without having secured a teaching post. I enrolled in a TEFL training program which had lots of information and connections, but in the end, I found my own job a month or two after the training completion. If you are slow to find a job, the worst that can happen is that you will run out of money, or your visa will expire. Be aware of your timeframe and your bank account, and you should be fine. Don't be too picky with jobs at first. They all have pros and cons. Just find the pros in the one you're in, as they can quickly lead to greater opportunities. Pay attention, but try to relax.


Hi Again Lucy, I am not sure if you have read the posts here but in what JOJO says, YES it is important to be aware of the pros and cons of the Job you are looking at accepting. Also he is right that prior to 2013 anyone who even looked English could get a English teaching job in China but I know (and Eric who has been living there for 22 years will also inform you of this) they have tighten things up. So get your Z (working) visa first before going, it is risky to try working without one. (Who knows you may get away with it, many do.) But think about also what then do you do if the school is late in paying you or worst don't pay at all? Do you go to police or government or that and say" Hey I am not getting paid" and then after they ask for you to show work visa you can't because you have been working well illegally. All that for 5000 RMB (about 530 GPS per month ?)

Link address to one of many sites where you can find out what pay you should get for teaching jobs in China

Salary Expectations for Teaching in China | Go Overseas


Ok I know you wrote your question on this forum in Jan so you may have already arrived in China, I hope that if you have all does go well. If you are in China and teaching and all is going well, GREAT. If however your having any issues pay etc Than you can contact the Chinese Foreign Teachers Union, they may be able to help you. 

China Foreign Teachers Union: China Foreign Teachers Union Posts Updated 2016 ESL & TEFL Black List - Part I

Ok I will leave it now as I have given my thoughts, advice and also some links for you.
So I wish you all the best with it
Dazz


----------

